# Lone wolf climber



## Mr W. (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm wanting a lonewolf climber the one with arm rest. Just wanting to hear some reviews on it. Like is it easy to hang, climb, and how sturdy it is. Thanks


----------



## Mr W. (Jun 13, 2010)

Link don't work


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 13, 2010)

sorry, type in lone wolf climber and do a search you get two pages of threads to peruse.


----------



## phillipsmike (Jun 13, 2010)

I had one.  Key word is had... Uncomfortable... not easy to climb with... too many moving parts etc.  The only thing it had going for it was it was light.


----------



## Wes (Jun 30, 2010)

*lone wolf*

I have had a lone wolf climber for two years. If you are a big fella, don't get it. Its only for med-small people. It is very portable. That said - i picked up a summit climber for my brother at bass pro and set it up for his son and climbed it, not as portable but twice as comfortable.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 1, 2010)

Hand climber is worth it and perfect for me...


----------



## drhunter1 (Jul 1, 2010)

I hunted with a guy in Illinois a couple of years ago from Virginia. He had heard about the climber and went out and got one. He had nothing good to say about it. Small fella too. He said that his biggest complaint was because of it's weight, it wouldn't grip a tree well.

Other than that, I don't know much about it.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 1, 2010)

drhunter1 said:


> I hunted with a guy in Illinois a couple of years ago from Virginia. He had heard about the climber and went out and got one. He had nothing good to say about it. Small fella too. He said that his biggest complaint was because of it's weight, it wouldn't grip a tree well.
> 
> Other than that, I don't know much about it.



He prob didn't tighten the straps between the seat and base...like with any climber when you stand up you can push the seat up and it can slip down if you don't engage the cinch straps, but I think the bands hold much better than the coated cables...


----------

